# Phantom lyft tips..



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Twice now, after completing lift rides, the window came up saying I’ve been tipped.. When I later checked the rides there was no record of tip on those trips or on any other ride that day.. Has this happened anybody else?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I have not seen the “You have been tipped” window in months. Get lots of tips, but no window.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SharingMyRidres said:


> Twice now, after completing lift rides, the window came up saying I've been tipped.. When I later checked the rides there was no record of tip on those trips or on any other ride that day.. Has this happened anybody else?


Welcome to the forums.
Lyft has been doing this about a year.
They're stupid to alert drivers they've earned a tip if they're going to turn around and steal it.

I posted about this about a year ago.
Search: Lyft So Busted


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SharingMyRidres said:


> Twice now, after completing lift rides, the window came up saying I've been tipped.. When I later checked the rides there was no record of tip on those trips or on any other ride that day.. Has this happened anybody else?


And yet you still drive for that POS company.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Spread the word.

 Lyft Class Action Lawsuit (2020)


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I have not seen the "You have been tipped" window in months. Get lots of tips, but no window.


Let's trade!



peteyvavs said:


> And yet you still drive for that POS company.


More for uber, the lesser POS company...



IR12 said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Lyft has been doing this about a year.
> They're stupid to alert drivers they've earned a tip if they're going to turn around and steal it.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

SharingMyRidres said:


> Let's trade!


Sorry. I really need the money.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

What they meant to say was “thanks for the tip”


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I notice that the Lyft tip notification, when it does pop up, which is infrequent, has a tendency to keep popping up for the same ride over and over again.

Both the Lyft and the Uber tip notifications are classic examples of how the apps are needlessly broken.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I notice that the Lyft tip notification, when it does pop up, which is infrequent, has a tendency to keep popping up for the same ride over and over again.
> 
> Both the Lyft and the Uber tip notifications are classic examples of how the apps are needlessly broken.


It pops up for the same ride like half a dozen times. I think it can be beneficial and increase tipping if it happens to pop up while you have another rider in your car.


----------

